# Big name gigs



## Earl of Ormonde

Who are the BIG names you've seen live (regardless of genre or year). And by big names I mean artists that were/are BIG not simply well known but BIG as regards cultural influence, turnover, sales, fanbase. So although I've also seen Ultravox, The Boomtown Rats, Village People, Inspiral Carpets, Sade, Style Council, and Chris de Burgh, among others, they don't really qualify in my mind for a list of BIG names. 

Here's my list (in no particular order, just what I can remember at the
moment)

Black Sabbath (original line up)
Iron Maiden
The Skatalites 
Morrissey
The Stranglers
Neil Young
Crosby, Stills & Nash
The Cure
Bob Dylan
Pink Floyd
Roger Waters
The Who
Elvis Costello
Madness
The Specials (yesterday in Göteborg)
Queen
U2
Dire Straits
Sting
Status Quo
Motörhead
David Bowie
Paul McCartney
Phil Collins
Depeche Mode
Judas Priest.


----------



## dmbfrisb

I've been to close to 200 shows including but not limited to: 
Jimmy Buffett, Dave Matthews Band, Allman Brothers Band, David Byrne, Pearl Jam, Bela Fleck, Medeski Martin and Wood, Tom Petty, Neil Young, James Taylor, Lyle Lovett, Phil Lesh and Friends, The Who, moe., Strangefolk, Trey Anastasio, Soulive, No Doubt (girlfriend), Elvis Costello, Steve Winwood, Steve Winwood/Eric Clapton, Galactic, Karl Denson, Bonnaroo, Charlie Hunter, Brian Wilson, Nine Inch Nails, Ashlee Simpson (girlfriend), Michael McDonald, Steely Dan, Bruce Hornsby, RJD2, Mos Def, Talib Kweli, Kid Koala, Bjork, Greyboy All-Stars, Fiona Apple, Nickel Creek, Farm Aid, Herbie Hancock, Kanye West, Rod Stewart, Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds, Beck, Stevie Wonder, The Police, Bob Dylan

​


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

Black Sabbath (With Dio)
Iron Maiden (original line up and current line up) 
AC/DC (original line up and current line up) 
Whitesnake 
The Clash
Public Image Ltd.
Bob Marley
UB40
Yes
Rick Wakeman
Desmond Decker
Jimmy Cliff
Sham 69
Morrissey
The Smiths
The Stranglers
The Cure
Siouxsie & the Banshees
Bob Dylan
The Jam
Aerosmith
The Who
The Sugarcubes
The Jesus and Mary Chain
The Rolling Stones
Rod Stewart
Garry Glitter (supporting Rod Stewart in 1983 but I still begrudge the fact some of my hard earned went to him).
The Mission
Sisters of Mercy
Madness
The Specials
Metallica
Megadeath
Slayer
Anthrax
Queen
Status Quo
Motörhead
David Bowie
Depeche Mode
Talking Heads
Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds.
Judas Priest. 
Julian Cope
Crass
Dave Berry
Steve Marriot
The Gun Club


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

dmbfrisb said:


> I've been to close to 200 shows including but not limited to:
> Jimmy Buffett, Dave Matthews Band, Allman Brothers Band, David Byrne, Pearl Jam, Bela Fleck, Medeski Martin and Wood, Tom Petty, Neil Young, James Taylor, Lyle Lovett, Phil Lesh and Friends, The Who, moe., Strangefolk, Trey Anastasio, Soulive, No Doubt (girlfriend), Elvis Costello, Steve Winwood, Steve Winwood/Eric Clapton, Galactic, Karl Denson, Bonnaroo, Charlie Hunter, Brian Wilson, Nine Inch Nails, Ashlee Simpson (girlfriend), Michael McDonald, Steely Dan, Bruce Hornsby, RJD2, Mos Def, Talib Kweli, Kid Koala, Bjork, Greyboy All-Stars, Fiona Apple, Nickel Creek, Farm Aid, Herbie Hancock, Kanye West, Rod Stewart, Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds, Beck, Stevie Wonder, The Police, Bob Dylan


Sorry, but what part of BIG names, don't you understand? :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_wink:
I could have listed the 1,000 gigs I've been to as well. But I didn't because I specifically want the thread to be about the BIG names.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> Black Sabbath (With Dio)
> Iron Maiden (original line up and current line up)
> AC/DC (original line up and current line up)
> Whitesnake
> The Clash
> Public Image Ltd.
> Bob Marley
> UB40
> Yes
> Rick Wakeman
> Desmond Decker
> Jimmy Cliff
> Sham 69
> Morrissey
> The Smiths
> The Stranglers
> The Cure
> Siouxsie & the Banshees
> Bob Dylan
> The Jam
> Aerosmith
> The Who
> The Sugarcubes
> The Jesus and Mary Chain
> The Rolling Stones
> Rod Stewart
> Garry Glitter (supporting Rod Stewart in 1983 but I still begrudge the fact some of my hard earned went to him).
> The Mission
> Sisters of Mercy
> Madness
> The Specials
> Metallica
> Megadeath
> Slayer
> Anthrax
> Queen
> Status Quo
> Motörhead
> David Bowie
> Depeche Mode
> Talking Heads
> Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds.
> Judas Priest.
> Julian Cope
> Crass
> Dave Berry
> Steve Marriot
> The Gun Club


Great list mate. Jealous of your Megadeath, Crass, Mission, Sisters of Mercy,Siouxsie, Whitesnake, The Clash
Public Image Ltd (I'll be seeing them in a month), Bob Marley, UB40, Yes, Desmond Decker, Jimmy Cliff, Sham 69 and The Smiths

But mostly, Bob Marley and Desmond Dekker ...respect for that!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Earl of Ormonde said:


> The Specials (yesterday in Göteborg)


I hope they will be coming to the US!!

I saw The English Beat last year with Bad Manners.

We originally saw The Specials, maybe it was 1979, at an outdoor venue with The Police, Go-Gos and Oingo Boingo!!

Also Queen, Peter Gabriel, Elvis Costello and Talking Heads.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

WouldaShoulda said:


> I hope they will be coming to the US!!
> 
> I saw The English Beat last year with Bad Manners.
> 
> We originally saw The Specials, maybe it was 1979, at an outdoor venue with The Police, Go-Gos and Oingo Boingo!!
> 
> Also Queen, Peter Gabriel, Elvis Costello and Talking Heads.


After their gig yesterday evening at the one day punk festival in Göteborg they flew to Germany for a gig today.

Madness I saw last year in London at Madstock along with 30,000 others.
Bad Manners I saw in 2008 at a 3-day punk/skinhead festival in Sweden.

The Selecter and The Beat I've missed.

Go-Gos brilliant. Oingo Boingo a fan for a bit but far prefer Elfman's film scores.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Seriously though, who? 



dmbfrisb said:


> Medeski Martin and Wood, moe., Strangefolk, Soulive, Galactic, Karl Denson, Bonnaroo, Charlie Hunter, Ashlee Simpson (girlfriend), RJD2, Talib Kweli, Kid Koala, Greyboy All-Stars, Fiona Apple, Nickel Creek,


----------



## MikeDT

Lets see what I can remember:- 

Rolling Stones
J Giels Band
Black Uhuru
Pink Floyd
Hawkwind
Human League
Depeche Mode
Stranglers
Moody Blues
Massive Attack and Tricky
Portishead
Showaddywaddy
Mud
Piranhas
Specials
Bill Hailey and the Comets
Prodigy
Public Enemy

There where all big names for me at the time of seeing them.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

MikeDT said:


> Lets see what I can remember:-
> 
> Rolling Stones
> J Giels Band
> Black Uhuru
> Pink Floyd
> Hawkwind
> Human League
> Depeche Mode
> Stranglers
> Moody Blues
> Massive Attack and Tricky
> Portishead
> Showaddywaddy
> Mud
> Piranhas
> Specials
> Bill Hailey and the Comets
> Prodigy
> Public Enemy
> 
> There where all big names for me at the time of seeing them.


They're still all big names in my book. Jealous of your Hawkwind, Human League, Moody Blues, Mud and Showaddywaddy. I especially loved the last two, because I was well into it when that whole rock 'n roll revival thing when it came into glam in the early 70s, before it all morphed into pub rock and early New Wave and before the Teddy Boys and Punks started knocking seven shades out of each other on the Kings Road. Regret never having seen, Slade, Sweet or Gary Glitter. We went to a Gary Glitter gig about 91, but he injured himself warming uo so we never saw him.


----------



## JJR512

Neil Diamond

Billy Idol

Metallica & Guns N' Roses (same concert!)


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

JJR512 said:


> Metallica & Guns N' Roses (same concert!)


Awesome! What year?


----------



## VictorRomeo

My first gig was in 1981 aged 10..... My sister and her husband brought me to Slane Castle, Ireland to see amongst other and in reverse order...

Rose Tattoo
Hazel O'Connor
U2
and the headline
Thin Lizzy....

Now, how's that for a first festival.....!

(more will follow!)


----------



## harvey_birdman

MikeDT said:


> J Giels Band


The J. Geils Band RULES live. I have been to two of their shows back in the day and I was absolutely amazed at the sheer energy they have on stage. The music videos and radio tracks don't do them justice.


----------



## JJR512

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Awesome! What year?


That was in Summer, 1993. It was at RFK Stadium in Washington, DC; I believe it was the first show of a tour. Faith No More was the opener, then Metallica, then GNR. My recollection (and I could be wrong) of the time period was that then, it was extremely uncommon for such two huge names to pair up for a tour like that, but it was a concept replicated for years later by many other acts. Not counting, of course, one-time huge festival shows with many acts.


----------



## JJR512

VictorRomeo said:


> ...
> Hazel O'Connor
> ...


I actually have Hazel O'Connor's "Eight Day" on my computer. Other than my mother, who introduced me to the song, I've never known another American to know who she is. I assume she is more well-known in Ireland and the UK, is that correct?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

VictorRomeo said:


> My first gig was in 1981 aged 10..... My sister and her husband brought me to Slane Castle, Ireland to see amongst other and in reverse order...
> 
> Rose Tattoo
> Hazel O'Connor
> U2
> and the headline
> Thin Lizzy....
> 
> Now, how's that for a first festival.....!
> 
> (more will follow!)


Well, I'll see your Slane Castle first festival and raise you with my first festival, which was also my very first gig - Live Aid, Wembley Stadium 1985. 

Rose Tattoo, blimey, now there's a blast from the past. Very jealous of your Thin Lizzy!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

JJR512 said:


> I actually have Hazel O'Connor's "Eight Day" on my computer. Other than my mother, who introduced me to the song, I've never known another American to know who she is. I assume she is more well-known in Ireland and the UK, is that correct?


Actually, she was only well known in the UK for a relatively short period. She's from Coventry (Irish dad) . A bit of a one hit wonder really. Nothing she did later came anywhere near the success she had with her single "Eighth Day". The rest of her "Breaking Glass" album, which I have on vinyl is quite forgettable. Also known for playing "Kate" in the rock music film "Breaking Glass" opposite Phil Daniels. Quite a good film I thought, and there are several scenes in it from my part of West London. 
I like her music & her voice but she never capitalized on the fringe style of music that was such a good formula for Kate Bush, Lene Lovitch, Siouxsie and Toyah.


----------



## JJR512

Apparently, she's also known for a role in a soft-core porn movie _Girls Come First_ from 1975. (First line in the Career section: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hazel_O'Connor)


----------



## MikeDT

Earl of Ormonde said:


> They're still all big names in my book. Jealous of your Hawkwind, Human League, Moody Blues, Mud and Showaddywaddy. I especially loved the last two, because I was well into it when that whole rock 'n roll revival thing when it came into glam in the early 70s, before it all morphed into pub rock and early New Wave and before the Teddy Boys and Punks started knocking seven shades out of each other on the Kings Road. Regret never having seen, Slade, Sweet or Gary Glitter. We went to a Gary Glitter gig about 91, but he injured himself warming uo so we never saw him.


I saw Hawkwind in around '97 or '98 in Bristol, was brilliant. My father took me to see Showaddywaddy and Mud in the mid '70s during their heyday  when I was a teenager. I kind of regret not seeing Sweet, Slade, or T-rex, but there you go. I didn't see Gary Glitter either.


----------



## MikeDT

harvey_birdman said:


> The J. Geils Band RULES live. I have been to two of their shows back in the day and I was absolutely amazed at the sheer energy they have on stage. The music videos and radio tracks don't do them justice.


I saw the J Giels band supporting the Rolling Stones in '82, during their Stlill Life tour at Ashton Gate, the Bristol City football stadium.


----------



## ajo

This takes me back I must admit,
Weather Report
Ry Cooder (solo)
Keith Jarrett (all three tines he played in Sydney)
Sky
Dissy Gilespie (twice once in 79 then in 89)
Dollar Brand
The Art Ensemble of Chicago 
Talking Heads
David Byrne (twice in solo shows)
Gary Numan
Human League 
Devo
Courtney Pine Quartet
James Brown
Herbie Hancock 
Wayne Shorter
Sonny Rollins
Ornette Coleman 
Chick Corea and John MclLaughlin 
John McLaughlin and the One Truth Band
The Boomtown Rats
John Cooper Clarke
Bo Didley
Dollar Brand
The Birthday Party
The Saints
Oregon
The Laughing Clowns 
The Clash
Elvis Costello 
The Pretenders
Wynton Marsalis
Dave Holland 
I had tin which had a collection of ticket stubs from shows going back over 30 years which sadly got misplaced in move a while back.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

Seeing MikeDT's post reminded me I have seen various incarnations of Hawkwind, and various Hawkwind members busking in Hereford. Also I missed out Rush, The Damned and Steel Pulse from the list above. And do 3 Men + Black count?

edited to Add saw the Yardbirds at Wicker Man a few years ago to.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

ajo said:


> This takes me back I must admit,
> Gary Numan
> Human League
> Devo
> The Clash
> Elvis Costello
> The Pretenders


Jealous of those. Mostly however of Elvis and Chrissy.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> Seeing MikeDT's post reminded me I have seen various incarnations of Hawkwind, and various Hawkwind members busking in Hereford. Also I missed out Rush, The Damned and Steel Pulse from the list above. And do 3 Men + Black count?
> 
> edited to Add saw the Yardbirds at Wicker Man a few years ago to.


The Damned, you lucky bugger. And no, 3 Men + Black do not count as a big name!


----------



## VictorRomeo

I saw Devo in Dublin a couple of years back. Fantastic! They've a brand new album out, y'know.....

Now, this big question about The Damned - was Captain Sensible there?!

Right, my next big concert was Queen - in 1984 - when they played the RDS in Dublin as part of the Works tour.... It was magic....

Oh, and Earl - I'll call your Live Aid in '95 with Led Zeppelin in the O2 London December 2007.....:smile: 

(I've a huge amount more to list too, just not so much time...)


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

Thought not, but one of the best gigs I ever saw.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

VictorRomeo said:


> I saw Devo in Dublin a couple of years back. Fantastic! They've a brand new album out, y'know.....
> 
> Now, this big question about The Damned - was Captain Sensible there?!
> 
> Right, my next big concert was Queen - in 1984 - when they played the RDS in Dublin as part of the Works tour.... It was magic....
> 
> Oh, and Earl - I'll call your Live Aid in '95 with Led Zeppelin in the O2 London December 2007.....:smile:
> 
> (I've a huge amount more to list too, just not so much time...)


Yes the Captain was there every time I saw the Damned.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

VictorRomeo said:


> Oh, and Earl - I'll call your Live Aid in '95 with Led Zeppelin in the O2 London December 2007.....:smile:


Actually I think that hand would go to Live Aid over a 2007 line-up of Led Zepp; remember Queen were at Live Aid, and Queen in 85 were amazing! But I'll raise you Madstock 09, Victoria Park, anyway. Hoping that you can't counter with Pink Floyd at Live 8.


----------



## VictorRomeo

Only watched that on TV..... But no, for the sheer rarity of Zep at the O2, in my minds eye - and given that Zep are my most super awesome favouritist band ever to infinity and beyond - trumps Live Aid in my game of Rock Poker. But hey, it's only Rock and Roll....:aportnoy:

Madstock? Had to google that!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

VictorRomeo said:


> Only it's only Rock and Roll....:aportnoy:


But I like it, like it, yes I do! 

Oh man, you've never been to a Madstock? I think there have been 4 in total so far. Most famously perhaps the one when Morrissey wrapped himeself in the Union Jack in front of skinhead imagery on the backdrop and was thus accused of being a racist. 
Last year's Madstock wasn't only my first Madness but also my first Pogues and my first Blockheads gig. The Pogues being the last band for the evening before Madness came on stage. Shane in eyepatch, bloated, unshaven, dishevelled, toothless and tieless in white shirt and suit looking for all the world like his obvious hero Brendan Behan.


----------



## VictorRomeo

I met him(Shane) in London a few months back. I'm not sure if you heard it but he and some pals recorded a song for Haiti - a proper one that is. I'm not sure I mentioned this to you before this but I work with a humanitarian organisation and we were behind that single. We did well out of it. It was one crazy, crazy day in London though. He downed 2 bottle of Bombay Blue in three hours. Behan indeed. Lots of crazy smells too.

Now, I'm afraid to tell you I'm nor a Madness or a Smiths guy. I don't dislike them it's just my head (and taste) in music was in a very different place in the 80s. I was a teenage 70s rocker in the 80s. Zep, Purple, Sabbath, my god I even loved Blackmore's Rainbow!


----------



## VictorRomeo

To repond to the original question these are some of the big name gigs I've been to and how many times I've seen them if seen more than once. I do want to post some of the 'lesser' gigs are they include my favourite today - let me know if you know some of them.....! The lesser, more obscure ones that is... (they will follow later)
Queen x 2
The Who x 3
Thin Lizzy
Rolling Stones
Bruce Springsteen x 3 inc. the Seeger Sessions.
Stone Roses
NIN
The Waterboys
Smashing Pumpkins
Johnny Cash
Jethro Tull
Paul McCartney x 2
Led Zeppelin 
Robert Plant & Jimmy Page
U2 X many
The Kinks x 2
AC/DC
David Gilmour
Blur x many
Peter Gabriel x 3
David Bowie x 3
Metallica
Iron Maiden
Ozzy
Green Day
Jeff Wayne's War of the Worlds (I think this counts)
Kraftwerk
Lou Reed
Motorhead
Pulp x many
Bob Dylan x 2
Radiohead x many
David Byrne x many
Van Morrison x 3
Nick Cave etc... x many
Joe Jackson
Elvis Costello
Dianna Krall (his missus)


----------



## ajo

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Jealous of those. Mostly however of Elvis and Chrissy.


One of the Elvis gigs was with the SSO at the Opera House of all places and the Pretenders and Blondie are on a double bill in November touring Oz.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

VictorRomeo said:


> Now, I'm afraid to tell you I'm nor a Madness or a Smiths guy. I don't dislike them it's just my head (and taste) in music was in a very different place in the 80s. I was a teenage 70s rocker in the 80s. Zep, Purple, Sabbath, my god I even loved Blackmore's Rainbow!


I only startedl istneing to The smiths a few years ago as a result of hearing Morrissey's recent albums. And I must say Mozz solo is far better than The Smiths in my opinion.
In the 80s I was listening to basically everything from Neil Young, Eagles, Doors, Joni Mitchell and so on to 70s hard rock to prog rock Pink Floyd ,Yes, Geneiss etc to current radio stuff to 60s psych to reggae to Irish folk to Jazz and blues and classical 
and late 80s to indie and dance.


----------



## JJR512

I once saw They Might Be Giants at a club in Baltimore.

They're the kind of group that's only a "big name" to their fans, though. To everyone else, they're just..."Who?"


----------



## VictorRomeo

TMBG are one of the bands that belong on my 'Lesser known but I really love list'.

I saw them in Dublin twice - 1990 and 1996. I also saw them in London a couple of times and NYC once.

The energy at their shows is really amazing....

I really love TMBG! It's not often I meet other fans.....


----------



## mjc

VictorRomeo said:


> I really love TMBG! It's not often I meet other fans.....


But then they sold out to the kids, man... :wink2:

Here come the ABCs!
Here come the 123s!
Here comes Science!

My kids have them all...

- Mike


----------



## JJR512

Nothing wrong with doing kids' music.

They're touring in the UK right now, I believe.


----------



## VictorRomeo

I know and sadly I'm in London next week but not over the weekend...

Their kids stuff is cool - probably introduced plenty of grown-ups to their other stuff.....

And hey, back to Devo - they made a fortune out of kids stuff, TV and ads etc.....

Oh, and talking of bands that do a great kids show - Lemonjelly..... fantastic.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

VictorRomeo said:


> To repond to the original question these are some of the big name gigs I've been to and how many times I've seen them if seen more than once. I do want to post some of the 'lesser' gigs are they include my favourite today - let me know if you know some of them.....! The lesser, more obscure ones that is... (they will follow later)
> Queen x 2
> The Who x 3
> Thin Lizzy
> Rolling Stones
> Bruce Springsteen x 3 inc. the Seeger Sessions.
> Stone Roses
> NIN
> The Waterboys
> Smashing Pumpkins
> Johnny Cash
> Jethro Tull
> Paul McCartney x 2
> Led Zeppelin
> Robert Plant & Jimmy Page
> U2 X many
> The Kinks x 2
> AC/DC
> David Gilmour
> Blur x many
> Peter Gabriel x 3
> David Bowie x 3
> Metallica
> Iron Maiden
> Ozzy
> Green Day
> Jeff Wayne's War of the Worlds (I think this counts)
> Kraftwerk
> Lou Reed
> Motorhead
> Pulp x many
> Bob Dylan x 2
> Radiohead x many
> David Byrne x many
> Van Morrison x 3
> Nick Cave etc... x many
> Joe Jackson
> Elvis Costello
> Dianna Krall (his missus)


Some great stuff there. And mostly jelaous of Jeff Wayne's War of the Worlds, I'd love to have seen the recent musicla adaptations or seen it live back in the day.


----------



## VictorRomeo

Mine was the more recent..... I'm not sure but it could still be touring....


----------



## dandymandy

I've been to...

Linkin Park
Madonna
Robbie William
U2
and the Clash


----------



## halldaniel21

Live Shows I have attended Iron Maiden, AC/DC, Queen, U2, Bryan Adams, Metallica, Rolling Stones, Aerosmith, Deep Purple and Justin Beiber. Lol for the last.


----------



## Orsini

Rolling Stones. Frank Zappa. Cream. Stirling Moss. Olivier Gendebien.


----------



## mdh

*More jazz, folks!*

Sonny Rollins
Herbie Hancock
Oscar Peterson
Wayne Shorter
Dave Brubeck
Bob Dylan
Leonard Cohen
Bela Fleck
Joshua Redman
Wynton Marsalis
Terence Blanchard
Pat Metheny
John McLaughlin
Richard Thompson
Ornette Coleman
Chick Corea
Maceo Parker
Dave Holland
Gerald Wilson
Bonnie Raitt
Keb' Mo'
Tony Bennett
Branford Marsalis
Buddy Guy
Bill Charlap
Joan Baez
Bob Seger
Diana Krall

And I'm probably missing some... many of these were at the Monterey Jazz Festival from 2004-2008.


----------



## David J. Cooper

I saw some big stadium shows in the 70s like.

Heart (a few years before they played covers at my Grad)
Fleetwood Mac
J Geils
Peter Frampton

Then I saw a few bands in the 80s in small venues before they became huge like:

U2 (in front of about 500 people and they had only about a dozen songs)
Elvis Costello
The Specials
The Police
Madness
Orchestral Manouvers
The Talking Heads
Joe Jackson
The Clash

I also saw these great acts in venues that hold less then a 1000:

The Undertones
The Gang of Four
999
The Squeeze
Stiff Little Fingers
The Selector
Lene Lovich
The Motels


----------



## ThreeLegDog

Three Dog Night
Maynard Ferguson
Tower of Power (multiple)
Chicago (multiple)
Carpenters
Talking Heads
Flock of Seagulls
Philip Glass (does he count as a "Big Name?")
REO
Elvis Costello
George Thorogood 
Yes (multiple)
Cheap Trick (multiple)
Split Enz/Crowded House/Tim and Neil Finn/etc. (too many times to count)
Jeff Beck
Eric Johnson
Rush
Police
Bowie

Sad that I never saw ELP live in their heyday. 

Seeing a “little name” this Thursday – Explosions in the Sky


----------



## ajo

Went with the wife to see The Cure in June at the Sydney Opera House they did their first three albums from woe to go and then did an hour and half encore. Very mixed bag of an audience great night. Also saw Return to Forever earlier this at the SOH first time i have ever seen a stadium show in such a small space but it was a great show pity it was 25 years late.


----------



## take_five

*Earl of Ormonde*, *Douglas Brisbane Gray*, *WouldaShoulda*, *VictorRomeo,* folks, I'm effing jealous. You are so lucky to see Freddie live. I wonder where and when did you see Queen show? Only two of you indicated the exact date and place and they were:
1. 1984, the Works tour. Dublin, Ireland.
2. 1985, Live Aid. London, England.

Even though Queen is my all-time favorite band I never saw the whole line-up live for several reasons. I only managed to see two of them (Brian and Roger) when they toured with Paul Rogers.


----------

